# fav. hunter/ tv show



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cody Robbins... Live 2 hunt


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Lady hoggers! There hot and they know how to hunt!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Jimmy Big Time Miller. haha That guy is a beast.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dwight Schuh (Bowhunter TV) or Fred Eichler (Easton Bowhunting TV)


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

All the Heartland Bowhunter Hunters there great ( Really nice also ) and the show is awsome I also like Major Leageu bowhunting because they give a lot of info about aproaching stands and how to hunt a set up and there not just going out and killing which is what most of the shows are like know, And another reason i like heartland bowhunter is because they dont usually hunt a big lease or go to outfitters they usually hunt land they get permisson from others or the own land and they make there own food plots and stuff like that.


----------



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

Tiffany Lakosky... haha I had to! But actually it's gotta be Benny Spies


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

disischad said:


> *Tiffany Lakosky*... haha I had to! But actually it's gotta be Benny Spies


yup


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

benny spies is the best he is so funny


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I would agree with you on ted nugent. I have always liked that he hunts for meat most of the time


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

ted nugent is a JOKE!!!! and the bowhunter TV is the best hunting and info tv out there in my mind


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bone collector, Nick Mundt. Major League Bowhunter, Matt Duff.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I like waddy, cam, fred and tbone.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Fred Eichler. All the way... :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Fred Eichler too.
















Can't forget Samantha Morgan. :angel:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

JBT and Dan and Guy fitzgerald they actually HUNT not just kill EVERY epsiode it doesn't feel rigged or high fenced like the rest of the other shows plus they have a bunch of Hog hunting dvd's y'awlz know I have to fantasize about them! JK


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

To be honest with ya i dont like the fitzsgerld, but that is my opinion. dont want to start another argument


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

wolfeman said:


> ted nugent is a JOKE!!!! and the bowhunter TV is the best hunting and info tv out there in my mind


A JOKE!?!!!!??? dont get me wrong their are alot of hunters and great shows out there other than him but he represents a good hunter. He represents what all our attitude as true americans should b


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Rebel17 said:


> To be honest with ya i dont like the fitzsgerld, but that is my opinion. dont want to start another argument


Sometimes they're a little aggravating with their stupid Michigan accent! but it's aight


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

wolfeman said:


> ted nugent is a JOKE!!!! and the bowhunter TV is the best hunting and info tv out there in my mind


 X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drury outdoors is really informative too. they teach you all about deer and deer management.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

TheHunter831 said:


> X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drury outdoors is really informative too. they teach you all about deer and deer management.


drury outdoors is definately my second favorite, dream season is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drury outdoors is really informative too. they teach you all about deer and deer management.


Taylor Drury is especially my favorite


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> Taylor Drury is especially my favorite


x2.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fitzgeralds and the nuge. 

i also like major league bowhunter and the crush.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Ted Nugent all the way


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ted is a joke, if you actually listen to some of what he says and stuff he does is actually worse for hunting than he is good for it.

the only one i can stand to watch is fred eichler


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

N7709K said:


> ted is a joke, if you actually listen to some of what he says and stuff he does is actually worse for hunting than he is good for it.
> 
> the only one i can stand to watch is fred eichler


if u think ted is a joke, ur a joke just saying


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Whoa some Trolling^^ Hahhaa Gramps must not have taken his pills?!


----------

